# intel-hda drives me mad!

## Wojtek_

Hey!

I have been fighting with intel hd audio sound card, but I have failed to make it work properly. Here's my story:

Let's start with lspci:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

I started with building support in the kernel (gentoo2.6.17 and 2.6.18emission1) just like the wiki says and everything seemed to wokr fine. But it only seemed to work fine. The problems were:

1. The 'Front' slider controlled the output on the headphones

2. The 'Headphones' slider controlled the output on the Front

3. When I plugged the headphone jack into my laptop, the speakers wouldn't mute

4. Changing volume on both 'Front' and 'Headphones' was very noisy 

5. Neither the speakers nor the headphones reached the maximum volume that I have known from Windows

6. The slider that appears on the gnome panel after you left click on it controls 'Headphones' slider, not PCM like it should.

So I tried followin other guide and didn't build alsa and hda-intel in the kernel - I downloaded alsa-drivers from portage and ran alsaconf. Unfortunately, nothing has changed. 

Please help!

----------

## Master Shake

intel-hda is still very problematic.  I too have it.  At the moment we are working on it over on alsa's forums.  There are two patches to help fix things, but some people are reporting loosing sliders and some people are reporting gaining sliders and functionality.  So if you would like to try the two patches they are under a bug I created here on bugs.gentoo at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151761

give it a try and report your findings in the bug.

----------

## olger901

I had problems with intel-hda too (on my Dell Inspiron 6400 notebook), though mine were solved by upgrading to the latest ~arch drivers (1.0.13) in combination with gentoo-sources-2.6.18.

----------

## irondog

Wojtek_, can you post your dmesg??

Have you got something like this?:

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for AD1988, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
```

----------

## Wojtek_

Master Shake - I'll try the patches, thanks.

olger901 - I am using 2.6.18 and 1.0.13 alsa-driver as well.

irondog - I've got something similar:

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
```

BTW - I forgot to mention that the microphone doesn't work at all.

----------

## Wojtek_

*BUMP*

----------

## gonzzor

Hi

I have a Asus P5B with AD1988 (Intel HDA). I had some problem with the sound. The mic didn't work. I updated my bios and installed the cvs version of the Alsa driver. This solved my mic problem. I still had to do some testing in alsamixer to get it to work. Had to set an Input source to Front Mic.

----------

## irondog

 *gonzzor wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I have a Asus P5B with AD1988 (Intel HDA). I had some problem with the sound. The mic didn't work. I updated my bios and installed the cvs version of the Alsa driver. This solved my mic problem. I still had to do some testing in alsamixer to get it to work. Had to set an Input source to Front Mic.

  Thanks for your reply. I'll try to update my BIOS again (it did it a few weeks ago). What version are you running at the moment?

My mic is working, but when booting my system I have to toggle the input source once before I can use it in Skype. So, the setting is correct when booting, but it only works after switching it to a random source (I.E Front MIC) and switching back again to MIC.

Furthermore the names of my output sources are incorrect. It's annoying, but I can live with it.

----------

## irondog

I've updated my BIOS. In the BIOS menu I have the choice now to configure the HD audio as "Vista" or "NON-Vista". I'm using NON-Vista at the moment.

Some things have changed. I'm unable now to control the intensity of my headphone. Both the headphone slider and the frot slider control the intensity of my front output now. Before being able to use Skype I still have to do the toggle trick.

----------

## Wojtek_

I also updated my BIOS. Here's what Ive found on the website:

```
Additional information:

- Support for audio codec ALC885 has been added.  
```

However I don't see any change - should I recompile the kernel or drivers so that the new BIOS would be noticed by gentoo?

----------

## Wojtek_

Kind of continued:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513170-highlight-.html

----------

